# The Curing Walk: Startingpoint The Netherlands (sticky plz)



## lostsoul

*The Curing Walk*

TCW (The Curing Walk) will be a walk of three to four months from Holland to Spain to cure people from dp/dr.

Curing will happen in multiple ways.

1) By grouping together and forming good friendships you focus outwards and feel safer.
2) By walking 8 to 10 hours a day the body/mind balance will be corrected and you will sleep like a baby.
3) By talking with eachother about anything and nothing, about your emotions, about trauma's etc. you open up your 5th (throat) chakra which is the whole cause.
4) By eating well (three good meals a day) you will get more grounded.
5) Your depression will lift by the walking, seeing new beautiful sights, doing fun stuff together and having new friends which are in the same situation as you.
6) By sleeping in tents with multiple people you will feel safer while sleeping and you will feel less lonely.
7) You will be distracted 24 hours a day because you will be in a group of people and you will see new sights all the time (woods, villages, etc.)
8) After this I hope we can keep this new friendship group intact so we will never drop back into this mess again.

I did this by my own for 5 days and already noticed a change.

The trip will start either in Februari or March. The costs will be between 10 to 15 euros a day (for camping & food). The occasional fun stuff we will do (like going to a club etc.) will cost something additional but you're not required to join.

Things you will need and rules.

- Rule 1: No talking about dp/dr.
- Rule 2: No talking about spirituality.
- Rule 3: No talking about psychology.
- Rule 4: Talking about what happened in your past/trauma's or whatever is good and i would like to encourage that.
- Rule 5: No talking about symptoms. You can say I feel extremely bad. But don't say I see blurred vision or whatever because focusing on symptoms is only making it worse.
- You need a backpack, sleeping bag, etc.

You can either send me an email ([email protected]) or call me at +31628579824 to join. Please note that when you join we count on you so think it over carefully. If you really want to get cured join us because there is no magical pill.


----------



## Conscious

Johan, great to see you're pushing forward. Your walk may just be what many of us need.
Such commitment may just be what i require, the need to break from daily family commitments and bring everything to my survival!!
Appreciate the connection.


----------



## lostsoul

Since there weren't enough people that wanted to join there will be a new date for TCW. This date will be the 1st of May. It will be a beautiful trip with lots of sun which will bring positivity. If you want to join send me a SMS with TCW - I JOIN + email on number +31628579824. The trip will continue when there will be at least 5 people that are joining.


----------



## GoneInSpace

Wow I would love to do that. That seems like a great and safe way to tackle this bloody illness.

Unfortunately I live in Canada and have no money...lol...but man, what a great idea!

Good luck!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

johan did you even end up going on this walk?


----------



## lostsoul

Lol  nope.. not enough people :?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

That is a shame. Maybe it will work out sometime in the future because I would still be interested in doing something like this.


----------



## lostsoul

hmm.. perhaps you can send me your email (to [email protected]) and as soon as we both can we might do this walk together in the future... would be a lot of fun probably, better then staying in front of the computer all day for sure


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Indeed. My e-mail is [email protected]. Would be very fun.


----------



## Robsy

Damn had I had logged in earlier I would have loved to have done this journey. As a gift to myself. Im so gutted I missed it, I hope all that went benefited from it greatly.

Much love and resepct.

Robyn x


----------



## alphaman

The walk is a great idea. I believe (maybe wrong) there was a pilgrimage route from britain to spain.... ppl have been doing this a long time.


----------



## redencounter

I would LOVE to join this walk but I live in the U.S. and don't have enough money to travel there ;/


----------



## AntiSocial

Yeah that sounds like it would be alot of fun. Too bad im from Canada and mad broke so i cant do it


----------



## Tenken

I would go only problem is im in USA


----------



## AntiSocial

anyone from canada want to do something like this?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Matt I do - do you want to do something like this... OMG I got it - lets walk all the way from Canada to the tip of south America, you game?


----------



## Robsy

i'll swim the english channel, meet u guys in canada then walk with u to south america, easy peasy lemon squeezy x


----------



## Surfingisfun001

wow wow wow, that's like a triathalon there. i've always wanted to hitchhike either across america or europe as well. id probably get killed if i did it in europe (at least eastern europe, don't know much about other parts), and even so in america is still possible. oh well, sounds really fun, anyone wana hitchhike with me?


----------



## Ecorvi

It's a cool project. For the moment, I'm in my work period but I still thinking in it when I 'll have time.
Chris, from Belgium


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Cool, lets go, we can take my truck...


----------



## Rein

:lol: hahaha Thats so cool 8)


----------



## bums

Damn I wish i could join you. I'm only 15 and my parents have no idea I have DP plus I live in england.


----------



## sneaker

Hi,

I know this thread is a bit old but I think this would be a great idea. I am in the UK but I think if you are in Canada, USA or anywhere else maybe you could organise these in your own countries too. Maybe we could get people to sponsor us for doing it and donate the money to mental health charities or something like that. We could probably get local media involved to cover it which might help to raise the profile of DP/DR, something I know has been mentioned in a couple of other threads on this site. Just a thought but I would be up for it.


----------



## sjkdfjsdlf

what about starting a commune? :lol: It would be pretty amazing to be surrounded by people who've felt the same "abnormal" things as you


----------



## today

I'd love to do a walk, wherever it is. Maybe not necessarily to *cure* it, but just to talk a really long walk devoted to the issue. If there's some fundraising involved, especially to get my brain imaged (as it has never ever been) I'd be even more enthusiastic. I have no health insurance.


----------



## brokenheart

Awh I need this, but too bad its all the way there. 

ALTHOUGH, I LIKE TO ENCOURAGE ALL WHOSE ATTENDING TO HAVE FUN AND DON'T THINK ABOUT DP TOO MUCH. SET YOUR MIND FREE AND FREE AT LAST...  HOPE IT HELPS IN ANY WAY.


----------



## sgravel1975

I think you have a great idea I just cant leave my wife and kids for three months and also I have my own business 
I wish I could join this is a superbe idea you could even do a Biking trip I think would help to keep you mind of this condition 
even more... I hope that who can go, goes I think it would be benificial. Keep posting on how it went so we know if it helped or not.


----------



## Zee Deveel

I'm really up for doing this, if anyone else still is?


----------



## Rein

Zee Deveel said:


> I'm really up for doing this, if anyone else still is?


Starting tomorrow?


----------



## Zee Deveel

It's a bit cold, maybe in the spring!


----------



## Oggy1

sounds nice, but I still don't understand how this will in any way cure your dp/dr


----------



## Harpo

I'd love to join, if only for the vacation and lifetime experience.

Too bad I have to finish my studies. It's a bad excuse and I hate it.


----------



## hailiegh2

ah that does sound great was about to reply, but noticed this was in 2008. did you end up doing this?


----------



## TheUniversalistArtist

Could you please expand on the idea of the throat chakra being the cause of dp? You've piqued my interest...


----------



## dp_kid

hey people from europe! less talk, more walk! are you guys up for it? im in sweden and can easily get to any place in europe for a walk. How many people would we need? I have tried everything and im ready for some crazy shit like this!


----------



## FacelessJane

Sounds like a great healing experience. We should organize a TCW in the USA/Canada region. I'd be down. We'd have to have an organizer/leader though, and I don't think I'm competent enough for that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

FacelessJane said:


> Sounds like a great healing experience. We should organize a TCW in the USA/Canada region. I'd be down. We'd have to have an organizer/leader though, and I don't think I'm competent enough for that.


I'm game when I kick the physical fatigue. Another member and I have talked seriously about doing a walk from LA to NYC.


----------



## cherry_bomb

Man this sounds awesome, I'm in! Anyone up for it this summer? I have the time and am located in Holland. Would be cool if we could form a group. Feel free to drop me a PM!


----------



## dp_kid

cherry_bomb said:


> Man this sounds awesome, I'm in! Anyone up for it this summer? I have the time and am located in Holland. Would be cool if we could form a group. Feel free to drop me a PM!


i am totally up for it. dont know how this should be organized though.


----------



## Eva GF-H

Hey all!

I'm a new member, but have been lurking around here for a while. This sounds like a great idea, although I'm unsure whether or not I'd be able to make the walk (my body is very weak and I hardly ever exercise).

Where in Holland are you guys from? I'd love to be able to talk to someone


----------



## Facet

I hope some day we can do this in the US. Appalachian trail or something.


----------



## aries1

surfingisfun001 said:


> Cool, lets go, we can take my truck...


----------



## aries1

i dont think walking 8 hrs a day will do anything,is that how desperate we need to be to get rid of this thing.


----------



## derkdiggler

YOU SAID IT OPENS THE THROAT CHACKRA WHICH MEANS YOU POSSIBLY BELIEVE ITS SOME WHAT SPIRITUAL OR IF NOT WHAT DOES THAT MEAN GOD I FEEL LIKE SHIT JUST A BASKET CASE YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY????????????


----------



## mmadrid

This video will guide your perspective! PASS IT ON!


----------



## real50tyson

Lets do it for the sake of a normal life


----------



## Ivan Hawk

I am a huge supporter of this idea! I've had dp half my life but the condition grew to severe almost disabling levels 3 years ago. After a year of implementing all kinds of healing tactics, I was back to much less severe (livable) dp and surprisingly a lot less episodes of anxiety and depression as well. Long distance walking (I'm talking 4-12 mile sessions) seriously helped balance out emotional factors involved with dp. I conditioned myself enough for long-distance jogging as well without those annoying pinches in the abs, or being out of breath, or stinging in the heart (all from lack of conditioning). 
I also took on social cycling with hundreds of bicycle riders once a week for over a year and the mere exposure to others exercising with you is very therapeutic - even if your only talking to a few.

It also helps to exercise the mind with highly interesting knowledge! Indulge in books on what you really like until your mind feels tingly from all the reading. This can be tricky for attention/focus issues, but it's especially necessary for healing those! Embrace a wealth of information that makes you feel a greater sense of well-being.

I say a Curing Walk be organized throughout cities of the world. If there's one in Texas, I'll be on board. A lot of mental conditions could benefit, but particularly anxiety/depression/depersonalization disorders


----------

